# Competitive pregnant friend



## ispeakinsongs

I don't know if any of you encountered this with other pregnant ladies, but I have a friend who is due on the same day as me.

First of all when I found out she was pregnant, I was 7 weeks and she gave me her due date (which as I said is the same as mine) but said she was 8 weeks.

Then she told me she already looked so pregnant with huge bump (in her last pregnancy she also told me at 5 weeks pregnant that she already looked preggers).

Yesterday, we are both now 13 weeks along, she sent me a text saying her baby was regularly kicking her and could I feel mine too?

Aghhhh! It feels like everything she says is like a pregnancy competition, it is really starting to annoy me :nope:

Anyone else experienced something like this?


----------



## smallpeanut

dont let it bother you.

TBH shes probably not being competitive, shes just over excited. One of my OH's best friends missus is pregnant and shes 3 weeks behind me. We've been texting updates and cheering eachother along. I text her when baby's having a wiggle or does something funny/new and she does the same. Shes got a tiinnyy bump and i look like a heffa :) but we laugh about it. 

Just be friendly and text her stuff back! If she starts being stupid like 'my baby did this quicker' then just dont talk to her and ignore her texts. simples :)


----------



## Aud

Ha ha ha ha... I am having the same thing going on with a sister in law. 

We were prego and due in Dec. She got totally jealous and decided to get off birth control and have a baby too. Im like, thats cool.... but then we miscarried at 12 weeks. :cry: We were so upset, but she seemed thrilled.... weird, I know. Then, she announced she was prego 5 weeks later, on about her 5 week prego mark... Weird, I know, it was like she was doing it to show us up. Then, everything was about her, every family event, call, ext was about her. We got pregnant again a month later, I am 5 weeks behind her now, and everything has seemed to be a competition with her. 

She announces everything that happens... weeks early. Like she announced that the baby was a boy when she was almost 15 weeks, I thought, how did she know that? and every fart, bump, ext. She is now 18 weeks and looks like she is 40 weeks due to her obsession with eating to "look pregnant". 

I laugh at it all though. This is her first baby and I keep thinking, - the goal is to keep the weight off in your first months, so you dont look like a beached wale for your last few months. :) ha ha ha

She is so competitive about this thing, trying to give me advice ext. I think to myself- Please, Ive had 2 babies before and I dont need her telling me what to expect. :growlmad:

She also documents every min on Facebook, and has my mother in law cooking and cleaning for her daily... :growlmad:

Ok, so she is driving me crazy! ha ha ha 

But, I cant wait till december when I finally start showing a cute bump and she is HUGE! 

ha ha ha. 
Ok, so thanks for reading if anyone did. :happydance:


----------



## Aud

She is being competitive, trust me. Its an attention thing. Just give her attention and she will stop. Some people are all about themselves.


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Aud said:


> Ha ha ha ha... I am having the same thing going on with a sister in law.
> 
> We were prego and due in Dec. She got totally jealous and decided to get off birth control and have a baby too. Im like, thats cool.... but then we miscarried at 12 weeks. :cry: We were so upset, but she seemed thrilled.... weird, I know. Then, she announced she was prego 5 weeks later, on about her 5 week prego mark... Weird, I know, it was like she was doing it to show us up. Then, everything was about her, every family event, call, ext was about her. We got pregnant again a month later, I am 5 weeks behind her now, and everything has seemed to be a competition with her.
> 
> She announces everything that happens... weeks early. Like she announced that the baby was a boy when she was almost 15 weeks, I thought, how did she know that? and every fart, bump, ext. She is now 18 weeks and looks like she is 40 weeks due to her obsession with eating to "look pregnant".
> 
> I laugh at it all though. This is her first baby and I keep thinking, - the goal is to keep the weight off in your first months, so you dont look like a beached wale for your last few months. :) ha ha ha
> 
> She is so competitive about this thing, trying to give me advice ext. I think to myself- Please, Ive had 2 babies before and I dont need her telling me what to expect. :growlmad:
> 
> She also documents every min on Facebook, and has my mother in law cooking and cleaning for her daily... :growlmad:
> 
> Ok, so she is driving me crazy! ha ha ha
> 
> But, I cant wait till december when I finally start showing a cute bump and she is HUGE!
> 
> ha ha ha.
> Ok, so thanks for reading if anyone did. :happydance:

Lmao how mad she will be when u have an adorable fit looking bump/body anf everyone is complimenting you and she is whaley mcwhalerson


----------



## Happy2BeMommy

One of my co-workers has the same due date as me too (April Fool's Day!) We mainly just check in on each other since we're both high-risk. I can understand why you would be feeling annoyed, but I really don't think it's her intention. I think it's pretty cool to share a due date, and congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## ispeakinsongs

Aud said:


> Ha ha ha ha... I am having the same thing going on with a sister in law.
> 
> We were prego and due in Dec. She got totally jealous and decided to get off birth control and have a baby too. Im like, thats cool.... but then we miscarried at 12 weeks. :cry: We were so upset, but she seemed thrilled.... weird, I know. Then, she announced she was prego 5 weeks later, on about her 5 week prego mark... Weird, I know, it was like she was doing it to show us up. Then, everything was about her, every family event, call, ext was about her. We got pregnant again a month later, I am 5 weeks behind her now, and everything has seemed to be a competition with her.
> 
> She announces everything that happens... weeks early. Like she announced that the baby was a boy when she was almost 15 weeks, I thought, how did she know that? and every fart, bump, ext. She is now 18 weeks and looks like she is 40 weeks due to her obsession with eating to "look pregnant".
> 
> I laugh at it all though. This is her first baby and I keep thinking, - the goal is to keep the weight off in your first months, so you dont look like a beached wale for your last few months. :) ha ha ha
> 
> She is so competitive about this thing, trying to give me advice ext. I think to myself- Please, Ive had 2 babies before and I dont need her telling me what to expect. :growlmad:
> 
> She also documents every min on Facebook, and has my mother in law cooking and cleaning for her daily... :growlmad:
> 
> Ok, so she is driving me crazy! ha ha ha
> 
> But, I cant wait till december when I finally start showing a cute bump and she is HUGE!
> 
> ha ha ha.
> Ok, so thanks for reading if anyone did. :happydance:

That actually not only sounds annoying but mean too!
Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy hun xx :hugs:


----------



## Harley Quinn

When I was pregnant with Ozzy, I had a coworker who was due a week before me, and it was her fourth child. She was also a midwife and thought that catching babies and making a tincture from your placenta was the most amazing thing ever. So, not only did it feel like she was comparing our pregnancies sometimes, the rest of the time she was asking me about my labour and delivery choices. It got kind of overwhelming at times. I remember one day (I think she was around 13 weeks and I was around 12) she told me that he husband felt her baby kick the night before. She was so excited, but I hadn't felt Ozzy move yet, so it only made me sad and worried. I don't think she really thought about how it might make me feel. Sounds like your friend is kind of the same way. It's not her first pregnancy, so her experience is going to be very different from yours even though you have the same due date. 

Anyway, I tried to show just enough interest in her pregnancy but mostly ignored her if she tried to compare us. Hope you find a good way to deal with it.


----------



## Aud

I know. I was just venting. Thank you for reading it though. It feels good to get it out, you know. :) My hubby also says to ignore it and just give her the attention she needs. So, thats what Ill do. :) Besides, she is family so Im going to work hard to make her happy.


----------



## ispeakinsongs

Harley Quinn said:


> When I was pregnant with Ozzy, I had a coworker who was due a week before me, and it was her fourth child. She was also a midwife and thought that catching babies and making a tincture from your placenta was the most amazing thing ever. So, not only did it feel like she was comparing our pregnancies sometimes, the rest of the time she was asking me about my labour and delivery choices. It got kind of overwhelming at times. I remember one day (I think she was around 13 weeks and I was around 12) she told me that he husband felt her baby kick the night before. She was so excited, but I hadn't felt Ozzy move yet, so it only made me sad and worried. I don't think she really thought about how it might make me feel. Sounds like your friend is kind of the same way. It's not her first pregnancy, so her experience is going to be very different from yours even though you have the same due date.
> 
> Anyway, I tried to show just enough interest in her pregnancy but mostly ignored her if she tried to compare us. Hope you find a good way to deal with it.


Sounds very annoying and similiar to my experience. I guess it's like you say it makes me worried when she tells me things like she is feeling her baby moving at 13 weeks even though I know rationally even 16 weeks is early to feel it move :)
Anyway, I'll try not to let it get to me.
Thanks for sharing your story xx


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yeah, it was kinda weird sometimes too. No joke, one day I walked into the building and the first thing she says (and very enthusiastically, I might add) is "What are you going to do with your placenta?!" LOLwut.

I laugh about it now, but at the time all I could do was smile and nod and say, "Oh, that's interesting. I hadn't heard about that. Thanks for sharing it with me." And tbh, I'm actually considering doing what she suggested because my "baby blues" were so terrible the two weeks after delivery. BUT, that doesn't make it any less annoying at the time!


----------



## Mummythree

Hmm I highly doubt she has a huge bump at 8weeks, the baby is tiny at 8weeks so its not baby. and you cant feel regular kicking at 13weeks. maybe flutters here and there but not what shes making out. i wouldnt worry she sounds like shes full of nonsence


----------



## 2have4kids

Eww, eating your own placenta has got to be one of the most disgusting thing I've ever heard of. Let that be the sanity/normal line drawn in the sand between you, once you cross over, there's no going back!:muaha:


----------



## joo

When I told my friend I was pregnant at about 5 or 6 weeks, I knew it would only be a matter of time before she got pregnant again. She already has a little boy just over a year old & kept saying she didn't want more than a year between them. Quite a few other people we know are also pregnant with their 2nd too (not me, this is my 1st) so that's another reason. Well I'm 21 weeks now, & 3 weeks ago lo & behold she told me she's 5 weeks pregnant. On one hand I'm thrilled for them, on the other hand I'm like for goodness sake why can't it just be me for a change (I have 3 SIL all pregnant at the same time lol) Then she said she didn't even know, just realised her period was late. I'm sure she must have been trying. That's not a crime lol I just think well why couldn't she just say that instead of feigning a whoopsie. Anyway, I am half way now, & she won't be announcing it for a while yet so doesn't steal my thunder so why the heck was I even bothered?! Weird. I text her last weekend saying I've started feeling proper movements now & because she's already had one baby she said well that's nothing, just wait until you see hands, feet and bum sticking out of your bump. Trust me, she didn't mean anything funny by it, but I still felt like she was underplaying this amazing thing I'm experiencing for the 1st time like 'been there, done that!' Well there's no real point to this post other than a little moan about my friend because I could never say these things to her - after all she is my friend, I love her to pieces & I am happy for her - I know these little niggles are coming from my end, not hers. Call it me posting from the 'jealous friend point of view' lol xxx


----------



## MollyMalone

I'm having the same problem. A couple of weeks after finding out, this girl found out she was pregnant. I was so happy for her! She had been trying for years and was on waiting list for IUI. 
I found her first text she sent me weird like, oh and actually I'm further along that you are, so when you found out I was already pregnant. I tried not to pay attention thinking it was just me. It turns out she is about a week behind which she definitely did not like. And when I was put nearly a week forward, she commented on my Facebook saying she did not think I was that further along and it was probably wrong or baby was big...:shrug:

She is only going public, which is fine, but since I already have insurance I'm doing the follow up both private and public. This means I get a scan once a month at least plus the usual 12 week, 20 week, etc from the state. I had a great obgyn before and she was doing one every 2 weeks or so at the beginning. Every time I posted a pic of baby she seemed to be a bit short with me.

We decided to get a blood test to find out the sex at 9 weeks as my bday present, when I told her the results her answer was "what a waste of money! I wouldn't pay for that...besides, you could miscarry anytime.." :cry: I was so upset and it actually freaked me out a little. Then I moved cities and I was telling her how I hoped I got a scan in my first visit to the new obgyn but I wasn't sure if it would happen.. So she went "I really hope you don't get it though" I kinda went y?? And she just went..well you need to learn to be patient and you had too many already. Everything also seemed to be a competition, how big our bellies are, how much baby measured...etc. I decided to stop texting her about the progress...
I loved getting news from her and sharing what's going on but I want to enjoy my pregnancy, not feel judged or be getting narky comments because she is insecure or something.
She did stop texting me too or writing on my Facebook wall once I posted a 3d pic my obgyn gave of baby... She must hate me or something now :haha:


----------



## 2have4kids

MollyMalone said:


> I'm having the same problem. A couple of weeks after finding out, this girl found out she was pregnant. I was so happy for her! She had been trying for years and was on waiting list for IUI.
> I found her first text she sent me weird like, oh and actually I'm further along that you are, so when you found out I was already pregnant. I tried not to pay attention thinking it was just me. It turns out she is about a week behind which she definitely did not like. And when I was put nearly a week forward, she commented on my Facebook saying she did not think I was that further along and it was probably wrong or baby was big...:shrug:
> 
> She is only going public, which is fine, but since I already have insurance I'm doing the follow up both private and public. This means I get a scan once a month at least plus the usual 12 week, 20 week, etc from the state. I had a great obgyn before and she was doing one every 2 weeks or so at the beginning. Every time I posted a pic of baby she seemed to be a bit short with me.
> 
> We decided to get a blood test to find out the sex at 9 weeks as my bday present, when I told her the results her answer was "what a waste of money! I wouldn't pay for that...besides, you could miscarry anytime.." :cry: I was so upset and it actually freaked me out a little. Then I moved cities and I was telling her how I hoped I got a scan in my first visit to the new obgyn but I wasn't sure if it would happen.. So she went "I really hope you don't get it though" I kinda went y?? And she just went..well you need to learn to be patient and you had too many already. Everything also seemed to be a competition, how big our bellies are, how much baby measured...etc. I decided to stop texting her about the progress...
> I loved getting news from her and sharing what's going on but I want to enjoy my pregnancy, not feel judged or be getting narky comments because she is insecure or something.
> She did stop texting me too or writing on my Facebook wall once I posted a 3d pic my obgyn gave of baby... She must hate me or something now :haha:

That's so sad, women should be supportive of each other, instead she showed you just how immature and insecure she is. If you want to continue a friendship with her you should be upfront and tell her that her snarky comments hurt you and you were looking for more of a compassionate friend. Feedback from people we trust is always the most impact full thing we have to grow. 50% of people aren't able to hear advice and make use of it and it's too bad for them but others create strong connections from it and use it to better themselves. What a little twat she was!


----------



## Aud

Joo: yes she is jealous- Just be glad that you got a head start of almost 2 trimesters before she fell prego.... if you didn't, it would become a competition. 

and it is strange that she would announce a pregnancy at 5 weeks before a preg test.


----------



## Aud

Molly: She sounds Rude! or just bitter at her MC's

Its sad that her Jealousy has made her stop talking though. 

- I think jealousy and competition among women during pregnancy is more frequent than I thought.


----------



## Aud

Dont do it Harley! (just kidding... its a personal choice) but, there are other ways to fight post-pardon depression.


----------



## ispeakinsongs

MollyMalone said:


> I'm having the same problem. A couple of weeks after finding out, this girl found out she was pregnant. I was so happy for her! She had been trying for years and was on waiting list for IUI.
> I found her first text she sent me weird like, oh and actually I'm further along that you are, so when you found out I was already pregnant. I tried not to pay attention thinking it was just me. It turns out she is about a week behind which she definitely did not like. And when I was put nearly a week forward, she commented on my Facebook saying she did not think I was that further along and it was probably wrong or baby was big...:shrug:
> 
> She is only going public, which is fine, but since I already have insurance I'm doing the follow up both private and public. This means I get a scan once a month at least plus the usual 12 week, 20 week, etc from the state. I had a great obgyn before and she was doing one every 2 weeks or so at the beginning. Every time I posted a pic of baby she seemed to be a bit short with me.
> 
> We decided to get a blood test to find out the sex at 9 weeks as my bday present, when I told her the results her answer was "what a waste of money! I wouldn't pay for that...besides, you could miscarry anytime.." :cry: I was so upset and it actually freaked me out a little. Then I moved cities and I was telling her how I hoped I got a scan in my first visit to the new obgyn but I wasn't sure if it would happen.. So she went "I really hope you don't get it though" I kinda went y?? And she just went..well you need to learn to be patient and you had too many already. Everything also seemed to be a competition, how big our bellies are, how much baby measured...etc. I decided to stop texting her about the progress...
> I loved getting news from her and sharing what's going on but I want to enjoy my pregnancy, not feel judged or be getting narky comments because she is insecure or something.
> She did stop texting me too or writing on my Facebook wall once I posted a 3d pic my obgyn gave of baby... She must hate me or something now :haha:


This is so mean :cry: i felt really upset reading this!


----------



## zilla

To me it doesn't sound like she's being competitive - it's just nice for some people to know other people that are at the same stage as they are and compare - I suppose it's natural! 

Just wait until both of your LOs are born and she's ringing you saying "oooo ___ just ___ for the first time, has _____ done this yet?"


----------



## Ecologirl

Some of these stories sound horrible. God some women can be complete bitches! We should all just be happy for each other.


Anyway I know what it's like, but just try and ignore it or distance yourself from your friend. I'm sure they'll realise one day, or maybe the shoe will be on the other foot and someone will be doing it to them! xo


----------



## rjm09

Don't answer her tests, or block her from your fb statuses and pics if she's on yours. It will just continue throughout. 

I blocked my dh's cousin, who was 6 wks ahead of me. pregnant with her first, and all I already heard of from his family, are things about her, and how her pregnancy is going. Just by statuses of hers in the past, I don't want to get into her baby and bf drama.

My cousin is pregnant, and is overdue a few days already.We were 3 wks apart. I ended up deleting, and cutting off contact with all my 3 cousins, and my aunt, because of the drama and selfishness, and self centeredness they exhibit.Also because of selfishness and accusations from them after my sis passed away in June.
I never even told my aunt or cousins I was pregnant, I knew it would be a competition, it was when the oldest cousin already had a young baby and I was just pregnant with my first. I had to keep hearing from my 19 yr old cousin.. *(wait til this, and wait till that) i'm 10 yrs older, and raised my 2 sisters who are her age! I don't want to go back and forth comparing pregnancies..I don't want to be her bump buddy now!

A co worker also thought she was pregnant same time I was at 6 wks, cause her periods were messed up, and kept carrying on about pregnancy symptoms, and asking me if I was having them too. Turns out she got her period 2 wks later. I hadn't even gave into the questions or anything.

Some people do it for attention, I don't feed into it. Let them get it elsewhere...from some other sucker who will take it!


----------



## gryphongrl

rjm09 said:


> A co worker also thought she was pregnant same time I was at 6 wks, cause her periods were messed up, and kept carrying on about pregnancy symptoms, and asking me if I was having them too. Turns out she got her period 2 wks later. I hadn't even gave into the questions or anything.

I had tried for about a year before success, then the day before my 36th birthday, BFP! Then two days later, a good friend of mine announced HER bfp. She hadn't been trying and bragged that it was the first month she hadn't taken birth control pills - you know, bragging "I'm just that fertile" kind of thing. She posted a "bump" picture on facebook when she was 4.5 weeks. Seriously. Turns out she just "knew" she was pregnant because she was late, and threw up a lot after my birthday party (where naturally I remained dead sober and she got trashed). Summary of the story - it turned out to be a delayed period due to just going off birth control pills, but she told everyone she'd had a miscarriage, including her husband, who cried publicly for weeks. It was so sad. We are no longer friends with these people.... I am not sure if this phrase crosses the atlantic but "b&tches be crazy!" lol


----------



## Aud

gryphongrl said:


> rjm09 said:
> 
> 
> A co worker also thought she was pregnant same time I was at 6 wks, cause her periods were messed up, and kept carrying on about pregnancy symptoms, and asking me if I was having them too. Turns out she got her period 2 wks later. I hadn't even gave into the questions or anything.
> 
> I had tried for about a year before success, then the day before my 36th birthday, BFP! Then two days later, a good friend of mine announced HER bfp. She hadn't been trying and bragged that it was the first month she hadn't taken birth control pills - you know, bragging "I'm just that fertile" kind of thing. She posted a "bump" picture on facebook when she was 4.5 weeks. Seriously. Turns out she just "knew" she was pregnant because she was late, and threw up a lot after my birthday party (where naturally I remained dead sober and she got trashed). Summary of the story - it turned out to be a delayed period due to just going off birth control pills, but she told everyone she'd had a miscarriage, including her husband, who cried publicly for weeks. It was so sad. We are no longer friends with these people.... I am not sure if this phrase crosses the atlantic but "b&tches be crazy!" lolClick to expand...

Wow, what a nutcase!! So sad what she did to her hubby, just to be competitive with you. 

I know how you feel, I just wish my Nutcase wasn't related to me!!!!


----------



## ispeakinsongs

gryphongrl said:


> rjm09 said:
> 
> 
> A co worker also thought she was pregnant same time I was at 6 wks, cause her periods were messed up, and kept carrying on about pregnancy symptoms, and asking me if I was having them too. Turns out she got her period 2 wks later. I hadn't even gave into the questions or anything.
> 
> I had tried for about a year before success, then the day before my 36th birthday, BFP! Then two days later, a good friend of mine announced HER bfp. She hadn't been trying and bragged that it was the first month she hadn't taken birth control pills - you know, bragging "I'm just that fertile" kind of thing. She posted a "bump" picture on facebook when she was 4.5 weeks. Seriously. Turns out she just "knew" she was pregnant because she was late, and threw up a lot after my birthday party (where naturally I remained dead sober and she got trashed). Summary of the story - it turned out to be a delayed period due to just going off birth control pills, but she told everyone she'd had a miscarriage, including her husband, who cried publicly for weeks. It was so sad. We are no longer friends with these people.... I am not sure if this phrase crosses the atlantic but "b&tches be crazy!" lolClick to expand...

Blimey! What a horrible woman!


----------



## SleepyBaby

Honestly do not let this bother you, dont get into the competition, be happy for her as well as realising all pregnancys are different she might get bigger, she might feel things sooner, but none of that actually matters, maybe talk to her about it and keep your friendship strong, if it bothers you to much step back a bit.

I had the same complaint 9 months ago, me and my friend where pregnant at the same time, she was due 29th sep and im due 13 nov and she was having all her 1st pregnancy things 1st, she was telling me not to worry it will come to me when ready, without my asking or saying anything about it, it was very patronising to me but she ment the best.

Her baby was born in July, she had a little girl who was so cute it was unreal, her little girl lived for two weeks in hospital before passing away and ill never forgive myself for feeling jealous or neg about her having all her 1sts 1st, she was competitive but it was her way of being excited and happy, i judged her for it and though i never said anything about it ive never felt so guilty before.

Shes happy and healthy, your happy and healthy don't let it become an issue or a competition, be happy for her and im sure she will be happy for you. 

Maybe she does think she is feeling baby move, i thought i did at 8 weeks! All pregnancy's are different, things happen at different times, dont judge yours by whats happening to her, same vice versa! and all will be good, be happy for her even if she sounds like shes just escaped from a mental clinic, if she tells you her baby popped out and said hello then went back in again, get excited for her and tell her its amazing! 

Ive now to bring my baby girl home to meet my best friend knowing her baby girl was ment to be 7 weeks older, we where ment to have kids who would be friends for life and now my friend has to deal with me having a little girl and her little girl being buried :( 

Honestly, be happy for her, i wish i could have ignored all the competitive stuff a little bit more :hugs:


----------



## Aud

SleepyBaby said:


> Honestly do not let this bother you, dont get into the competition, be happy for her as well as realising all pregnancys are different she might get bigger, she might feel things sooner, but none of that actually matters, maybe talk to her about it and keep your friendship strong, if it bothers you to much step back a bit.
> 
> I had the same complaint 9 months ago, me and my friend where pregnant at the same time, she was due 29th sep and im due 13 nov and she was having all her 1st pregnancy things 1st, she was telling me not to worry it will come to me when ready, without my asking or saying anything about it, it was very patronising to me but she ment the best.
> 
> Her baby was born in July, she had a little girl who was so cute it was unreal, her little girl lived for two weeks in hospital before passing away and ill never forgive myself for feeling jealous or neg about her having all her 1sts 1st, she was competitive but it was her way of being excited and happy, i judged her for it and though i never said anything about it ive never felt so guilty before.
> 
> Shes happy and healthy, your happy and healthy don't let it become an issue or a competition, be happy for her and im sure she will be happy for you.
> 
> Maybe she does think she is feeling baby move, i thought i did at 8 weeks! All pregnancy's are different, things happen at different times, dont judge yours by whats happening to her, same vice versa! and all will be good, be happy for her even if she sounds like shes just escaped from a mental clinic, if she tells you her baby popped out and said hello then went back in again, get excited for her and tell her its amazing!
> 
> Ive now to bring my baby girl home to meet my best friend knowing her baby girl was ment to be 7 weeks older, we where ment to have kids who would be friends for life and now my friend has to deal with me having a little girl and her little girl being buried :(
> 
> Honestly, be happy for her, i wish i could have ignored all the competitive stuff a little bit more :hugs:


Thank you for this story.


----------

